# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  2 questions

## kamka

1) how is the name Elijah actually pronounced? I've heard two versions, "L-I-Jah" and "L-E-Yah".
I've always thought it's the first option... 
2) the short for the phrase "for example", is it "eg" or "ie" actually??? 
Thanks in advance  ::

----------


## MikeM

1. Илайжа
2. e.g. = Latin exempli gratia; i.e.= that is (то есть), Latin id est

----------


## Бармалей

> 1. Илайжа

 I think I'd disagree: I'd say Элайжа would be a bit closer.

----------


## MikeM

> Originally Posted by MikeM  1. Илайжа   I think I'd disagree: I'd say Элайжа would be a bit closer.

 I think I'd agree  ::

----------


## challenger

элайджа

----------


## Бармалей

> элайджа

 OK, probably the best variant yet.

----------


## kamka

thank you all, that makes it much clearer now  ::

----------


## pranki

*kamka*, didn't you watch The Lord of The Rings? Elijah Wood, I mean...  ::

----------


## TATY

There isn't one correct pronunciation of Elijah. 
It is a Hebrew name, in which it is Elijahu   אֵלִיָהוּ 
This is pronounced Эли-йа-ху   
BUT Х = English H, 
that is E-lee-ya-hoo 
Like lots of Hebrew names, the /j/ (y) sound is transliterated as J, but 'wrongly' pronounced in English like the English letter J. 
Thus, you have names in Hebrew that are pronounced with Y becoming J in English. 
Jesus (from Hebrew Yeshua)
Jerusalem (from Hebrew Yerushalaim or something) 
As well as the word Jew, Jewish etc. itself (from Yehudim)
You can see it in Russian: 
Еврей - Yevrey, but by, say, asinging a Polish tranliteration on the word, you get Jewriej. 
As for the English pronunciation of the name. 
Most people say Элайджа as in the most famous person with that name at the moment, Elijah Wood. 
You will also commonly hear Элайжа.

----------


## kamka

> *kamka*, didn't you watch The Lord of The Rings? Elijah Wood, I mean...

 ai, I'm not really a fan, neither of the LOTR, nor Elijah.  ::  
and TATY, thank you SO much, it is greatly appreciated.  ::

----------


## lacechka

ee-lie-zjah

----------

